# Bumper Prep Work for Body Shop



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You could clean it and spray primer over it. While the primer is wet it should let you know if there are any defects in the looks of the repair.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally, I'd spend "little money" you are trying to save, and let them do entire job. reason being, if it is screwed, it's your fault and if they prep it - it's on them.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

ukrkoz said:


> Personally, I'd spend "little money" you are trying to save, and let them do entire job. reason being, if it is screwed, it's your fault and if they prep it - it's on them.


I figured there would be at least one in the crowd with that response. Just a reminder: this is called the "DIY Chatroom," not the "Help Me Find Someone Else Chatroom.":wink2:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

But he made a good point! Any time you diy the first part of a project [no matter what type] and have a pro do the finish, anything that isn't quite right will likely get blamed on the diyer. The big thing in your case is IF there are any discrepancies in your work they will show once the finish paint is applied ..... and you either have to live with it or sand it down and start over - on your dime.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Don’t use just any primer. It needs to be flexible primer. Or better yet, get it as smooth as you can and let bodyshop prime and paint. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

mark sr said:


> But he made a good point! Any time you diy the first part of a project [no matter what type] and have a pro do the finish, anything that isn't quite right will likely get blamed on the diyer.


I don't typically operate that way. Anytime I'm pricing a service from a pro, one of my negotiation tactics is to ask what part I can do up front to shave cost, since I can DIY a lot of things. I accompany it with sufficient homework and communication with the service provider to ensure I'm getting the up front work done like they need it to be. This approach has paid off well for me many times. Moreover, I've encountered my customers doing it to me many times in my engineering work. It works if both parties do their part, do enough homework, and communicate well.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

660catman said:


> Don’t use just any primer. It needs to be flexible primer. Or better yet, get it as smooth as you can and let bodyshop prime and paint.


Very good points. I think I'm going to do my best and take it to him and say, "if you see anything that needs touched up, please do so, rather than just blindly paint over it."


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> if you see anything that needs touched up, please do so


Thereby negating the DIY aspect of the deal. I am sure they will find imperfections since they do it all the time and you don't. They will charge you for it, so I wonder if it is something you should have left to their discretion. "A man's gotta know his limitations".

Kudos, however, for trying to shave costs. It's the American way.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If you are looking for more imperfections, after primer you spray a black on. Knock it with 1000 grit any black will remain in imperfections.

I hope you used an adhesion prior to the filler. Primer should be done by the body shop rather than a Rustoleum can (all the paints for flexible bumpers). You also won't know how far away they will be blending the paint and clear so you can scuff up the remainder. Actually, a heat gun might have taken out a few dents, pulling the cover entirely is easier to work on and you need to cover over the edge where the seam is anyway, and painting the entire cover is better (and some bake the plastic).


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> I hope you used an adhesion prior to the filler.


I followed the Isopon Plastic Bumper Filler instructions exactly. I scored the surface with 80 grit. Then I mixed the hardener and compound. I wiped the surface clean with alcohol, and applied the filler. I waited 24hrs (can said only 30min needed), and then sanded with 150 grit. I will follow up with 400 grit soon.



3onthetree said:


> Primer should be done by the body shop rather than a Rustoleum can (all the paints for flexible bumpers).


Yes, I agree and will leave it to them.



3onthetree said:


> You also won't know how far away they will be blending the paint and clear so you can scuff up the remainder. Actually, a heat gun might have taken out a few dents, pulling the cover entirely is easier to work on and you need to cover over the edge where the seam is anyway, and painting the entire cover is better (and some bake the plastic).


The WHOLE bumper is being painted. I will soon dismount it and sand the entire thing 400 grit, end to end.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Kudos, however, for trying to shave costs. It's the American way.


I personally think the majority of Americans are weak in the area of negotiating costs. Most blindly accept full retail price from the retailer, and never think twice about how the deal can be reformed to mutually satisfy buyer and seller, with everyone walking away happy. Other societies around the world do much better at this.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Project complete. The body shop was very pleasant to work with and did a great job. They had zero issues with the fact that I did upfront work. They were fine with my prep work. They did minor touch-ups on it and then sprayed the primer/paint. I'm completely satisfied with the outcome. Case closed!:wink2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ukrkoz View Post
Personally, I'd spend "little money" you are trying to save, and let them do entire job. reason being, if it is screwed, it's your fault and if they prep it - it's on them.

I figured there would be at least one in the crowd with that response. Just a reminder: this is called the "DIY Chatroom," not the "Help Me Find Someone Else Chatroom."

But yet you had planned to take to someone else.

Why didn't you take the cover off and paint it yourself.?


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

ron45 said:


> But yet you had planned to take to someone else.
> 
> Why didn't you take the cover off and paint it yourself.?


I'm not sure what you're talking about here. I had not planned to take to someone else, that is a 4th party in the mix. The body shop I had in mind from the onset, was the same body shop that completed the work. 

I did completely remove the cover, but only to sand/prep it. The body shop did the paint work because I don't have a dust-free paint area to do the paint properly. Otherwise, I would have painted it myself.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about here. I had not planned to take to someone else, that is a 4th party in the mix. The body shop I had in mind from the onset, was the same body shop that completed the work.
> 
> I did completely remove the cover, but only to sand/prep it. The body shop did the paint work because I don't have a dust-free paint area to do the paint properly. Otherwise, I would have painted it myself.


You had planned to take it to the body shop.

This was good advice. 

"" Quote:
Originally Posted by ukrkoz View Post
Personally, I'd spend "little money" you are trying to save, and let them do entire job. reason being, if it is screwed, it's your fault and if they prep it - it's on them.""

But yet you made the comment,
""I figured there would be at least one in the crowd with that response. Just a reminder: this is called the "DIY Chatroom," not the "Help Me Find Someone Else Chatroom."


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

ron45 said:


> You had planned to take it to the body shop.
> 
> This was good advice.
> 
> ...


I think you misinterpreted something. UKRKOZ told me to take it to a shop to have the whole job done, prep work and paint. My response was to let him/her know that this was a DIY Chatroom where I was seeking DIY help to do the prep work on the bumper. Although UKRKOZ thought I should have the prep work done by a shop, I disagreed and was NOT seeking their help finding a local shop to do the prep work. If I wanted to do that, I can do it just fine using the Yellow Pages.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> I think you misinterpreted something. UKRKOZ told me to take it to a shop to have the whole job done, prep work and paint. My response was to let him/her know that this was a DIY Chatroom where I was seeking DIY help to do the prep work on the bumper. Although UKRKOZ thought I should have the prep work done by a shop, I disagreed and was NOT seeking their help finding a local shop to do the prep work. If I wanted to do that, I can do it just fine using the Yellow Pages.


No, he proposed letting the shop you planned on taking it to do all the work on it not just the paint. It probably didn't save you that much money and it might have turned out better.?


"""" Quote:
Originally Posted by ukrkoz View Post
Personally, I'd spend "little money" you are trying to save, and let them do entire job. reason being, if it is screwed, it's your fault and if they prep it - it's on them.""

Either way if you was so much into being a DIY'er, by the comment you made to someone who was trying to be helpful, why didn't you complete the job yourself.

Instead you make this ignorant comment.
""I figured there would be at least one in the crowd with that response. Just a reminder: this is called the "DIY Chatroom," not the "Help Me Find Someone Else Chatroom."


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

This conversation is going in circles. I'm checking out. The work is done. I was 110% satisfied with the outcome. Case closed. Done deal. I'm out.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

m_ridzon said:


> I figured there would be at least one in the crowd with that response. Just a reminder: this is called the "DIY Chatroom," not the "Help Me Find Someone Else Chatroom.":wink2:


A little snark goes a long way in making friends.


----------

